# Scheduled for Production with No Production Date



## LSU Tiger Wes (Dec 17, 2015)

Looking forward to receiving my 2016 X1, which I ordered on 12/19. When I call BMW, I get the status "scheduled for production with no confirmed production date." 

Is it normal for the car to not have a production date set after two weeks? Is it possible it remains in this status due to the factory shutdown? Client advisor said it was not an issue of lack of a production slot, but wondering if that may not be truthful... :dunno:


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

If you have a production number they had a slot. But yes prob because of the winter holiday? Ave you registered online yet?


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

kjboyd said:


> If you have a production number they had a slot. But yes prob because of the winter holiday? Ave you registered online yet?


There systems I believe are messed up, I am scheduled for production to complete Jan 11th (per phone system), still can't add it online... Not by VIN or Prod #. :dunno:


----------



## LSU Tiger Wes (Dec 17, 2015)

kromix said:


> There systems I believe are messed up, I am scheduled for production to complete Jan 11th (per phone system), still can't add it online... Not by VIN or Prod #. :dunno:


Same here. It says something to the effect of "only new vehicles can be added. Vehicle may not have entered our system yet."


----------



## x986 (Oct 27, 2006)

LSU Tiger Wes said:


> Same here. It says something to the effect of "only new vehicles can be added. Vehicle may not have entered our system yet."


I'm in the same situation as Wes, and I have a production number from 12 Dec. At that time, I was told that production should be "Third week Jan., and build should be 'locked' about the first". My CA said, "It's the holidays".

Because I had an 'interesting' thing happen in '07, I'd really like to know the situation. A friend and I had ordered two '07 E92s for ED. After everything was set, airline reservations, European travel plans, etc., BMW announce they were canceling 70 EDs (that had different build dates), and you two are on the list. Imagine the scramble. About a month later, they found 20 slots. I have no idea what happened to the other 50, but my car was built in early July for a mid Sep. ED.


----------



## saleen556 (Sep 14, 2013)

I got my production number December 8th. Supposed to be a week 5 build. BMW Genius still says no confirmed date. Still not sure how accurate the system is.


----------



## LSU Tiger Wes (Dec 17, 2015)

x986 said:


> I'm in the same situation as Wes, and I have a production number from 12 Dec. At that time, I was told that production should be "Third week Jan., and build should be 'locked' about the first". My CA said, "It's the holidays".


What do you have on order?

Double-checked the factory schedule...it closed Monday December 14 and will reopen on Monday January 11. I am thinking production scheduling must not be automated and maybe only occurs when the factory is open. You ordered right at the start of the shutdown.

I am concerned there is likely a backlog of X1s so my build date may not even be until early February or later! Dealer has guaranteed my trade-in value for 2,000 miles, of which I have already spent over ~850 traveling for the holidays. If delivery is not until late March I am thinking I will be over 2,000.



x986 said:


> Because I had an 'interesting' thing happen in '07, I'd really like to know the situation. A friend and I had ordered two '07 E92s for ED. After everything was set, airline reservations, European travel plans, etc., BMW announce they were canceling 70 EDs (that had different build dates), and you two are on the list. Imagine the scramble. About a month later, they found 20 slots. I have no idea what happened to the other 50, but my car was built in early July for a mid Sep. ED.


Yes, I can imagine that would be very problematic! After your experience, would you still do ED again?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

LSU Tiger Wes said:


> What do you have on order?


Both x986 and kromix are waiting on a 340i. It's built in Munich.



> Double-checked the factory schedule...it closed Monday December 14 and will reopen on Monday January 11.


Really? Wow! I wonder what happened? Any information on why they shut down from Dec. 14 to Jan 11? Your car is built in Leipzig, so I assume your information concerns only the Leipzig plant. Where did you get that information because it's surprising?



> Dealer has guaranteed my trade-in value for 2,000 miles, of which I have already spent over ~850 traveling for the holidays. If delivery is not until late March I am thinking I will be over 2,000.


That's nothing to worry about. Dealers always set a mileage limit when they appraise a car that they won't be getting for weeks, or maybe months, because they don't want to leave that part of it open-ended. In other words, what if you were to put 7,000 miles on the car and expect the dealer to stick with his original appraisal even though you took a long vacation and drove all over the country. So the dealer will always set an average number of miles on a future appraisal.

It should be easy for you to get them to stick with the original appraisal on your car even if you go several hundred miles over that 2,000. If push comes to shove, offer them 20 cents a mile for the mileage over 2,000. In any case, it's absolutely nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

kromix said:


> There systems I believe are messed up, I am scheduled for production to complete Jan 11th (per phone system), still can't add it online... Not by VIN or Prod #. :dunno:


Bimmerfesters have been complaining about that for months. It's messed up. Forget about it because it's not reliable even when it is working. That's been the consensus opinion of other board members for at least the past six months.


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

Ninong said:


> Bimmerfesters have been complaining about that for months. It's messed up. Forget about it because it's not reliable even when it is working. That's been the consensus opinion of other board members for at least the past six months.


With that said, are there any reliable means of tracking other than bothering the CA? Do the phone agents have the same bad info as every other system?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

kromix said:


> With that said, are there any reliable means of tracking other than bothering the CA? Do the phone agents have the same bad info as every other system?


Usually your client advisor has access to the most accurate information. I can't answer your other question except to point out that Bimmerfesters who ordered a car for European Delivery have reported good results talking to the BMWFS ED dept.


----------



## x986 (Oct 27, 2006)

LSU Tiger Wes said:


> What do you have on order?
> 
> As Ninong said, it's a 340.
> 
> Yes, I can imagine that would be very problematic! After your experience, would you still do ED again?


Definitely! But we are going to Euroland in June, and I don't want to wait until August for the new car.


----------



## LSU Tiger Wes (Dec 17, 2015)

Ninong: The factory shuts down for the holidays (nice to be a factory worker in Europe, eh?). The specific dates are posted on the BMW Welt website (factory tours not available on those dates).


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

LSU Tiger Wes said:


> Ninong: The factory shuts down for the holidays (nice to be a factory worker in Europe, eh?). The specific dates are posted on the BMW Welt website (factory tours not available on those dates).


From the Welt website:

- 14 December 2015 to 11 January 2016: no Duo tour available

*** Unfortunately for internal reasons we can probably offer no guided tours in January 2016. ***

Well my car is scheduled to complete production Jan 11, 2016 so I hope I still meet that date!!


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

LSU Tiger Wes said:


> Ninong: The factory shuts down for the holidays (nice to be a factory worker in Europe, eh?). The specific dates are posted on the BMW Welt website (factory tours not available on those dates).


I don't believe that's the way to interpret that information. If the factory is shutting down from the from Dec. 14, 2015 to Jan. 11, 2016 that would be more than just a surprise to me, it would be a shock. 

I am well aware of their normal shutdown period for the Christmas holidays but it has never been four weeks. Never. That's why I said I would be surprised.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

LSU Tiger Wes said:


> Ninong: The factory shuts down for the holidays (nice to be a factory worker in Europe, eh?). The specific dates are posted on the BMW Welt website (factory tours not available on those dates).


I guess I should say what I believe the factory shutdown period actually is, or at least what I thought it was/is, okay? I expected that they would be shut down from Dec. 23-Jan. 2. This year that would mean that they would reopen the lines on Jan. 4, since Jan. 2 and 3 are a Saturday and Sunday.

Now, I would be happy to be corrected if my assumption, based on past experience, is incorrect.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

LSU Tiger Wes said:


> Ninong: The factory shuts down for the holidays (nice to be a factory worker in Europe, eh?). The specific dates are posted on the BMW Welt website (factory tours not available on those dates).


I guess I should add that I am, or at least was, aware of exactly how many days a year the BMW factory workers get as paid holidays each year, including their extremely generous vacation days. You're right, it's definitely good to be a BMW employee in Germany, especially with their extremely strong trade unions. The union has strong representation on the corporation's supervisory board (same as a board of directors in the US).

When BMW made the decision to open a foreign manufacturing plant in Spartanburg, SC, one of the main attractions was the fact that they would be saving about 30% on labor costs in the US compared to Germany. At least that's what it was back then when the decision was made.


----------



## LSU Tiger Wes (Dec 17, 2015)

My CA repeatedly said the factory shut down was for 3 weeks. I thought I read elsewhere on the forums 3 week closure was typical.

In my case, I guess the silver lining is that I will the making the road trip through the mountains to Asheville and then on to Naahville, Memphis, then back home (maybe stop in hot springs) closer to the start of spring. Daylight savings time should have ended, which would be great (I'm less of a morning person


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

kromix said:


> With that said, are there any reliable means of tracking other than bothering the CA? Do the phone agents have the same bad info as every other system?


It seems like the BMW Genius phone number is the best bet...the old 1-800 automated line is still active, but not always reliable, and when you are transferred to a rep, they seem to have very generic info, and its hit or miss whether you get someone that is willing to dig deeper. The Genius line was very informative. I called today because I was just assigned my prod # for an M3 this morning, and the Genius was giving me all kinds of details without batting an eye. That is where I would go for info.

1-844-4-GENIUS (436487)

And for the record, its not letting me enter my Prod # into the BMWUSA website, either...I'm getting the same error message.


----------



## LSU Tiger Wes (Dec 17, 2015)

TN_3 said:


> It seems like the BMW Genius phone number is the best bet...the old 1-800 automated line is still active, but not always reliable, and when you are transferred to a rep, they seem to have very generic info, and its hit or miss whether you get someone that is willing to dig deeper. The Genius line was very informative. I called today because I was just assigned my prod # for an M3 this morning, and the Genius was giving me all kinds of details without batting an eye. That is where I would go for info.
> 
> 1-844-4-GENIUS (436487)
> 
> And for the record, its not letting me enter my Prod # into the BMWUSA website, either...I'm getting the same error message.


Thanks! I will give that a shot.

I still don't have an assigned production date or VIN, but my CA did just call to confirm a date for PCD...March 17 it is! :banana:


----------

